# The gender of nouns that are new



## gaer

Just for your interest:

Results 1 - 10 of about 4,180 for "eine Aspirin".
Results 1 - 10 of about 6,150 for "ein Aspirin".
Results 1 - 8 of about 9 for "ein einziges Aspirin".
Your search - "ein einziger Aspirin" - did not match any documents. 
Results 1 - 10 of about 875 for "zwei Aspirin".

For some strange reason, I am unable to connect to LEO or the other German sites I normally use. Very irritating. I do these checks for usage. As you can see, "eine" and "ein" are close enough to make me think that both are used. Since "ein" could indicate masculine, I used "einzig" as  test, and it seems to indicate that using masculine is a very poor third.

Finally, since I could not find the plural, I checked for that too. 

All of this is totally unimportant, probably, but it leads to a question I have always wondered about: Who decides the gender of nouns that are new?

Why is it "das Email" when it is "der Brief"? Has "Mail" ever been a German word?

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> For some strange reason, I am unable to connect to LEO or the other German sites I normally use. Very irritating. I do these checks for usage. As you can see, "eine" and "ein" are close enough to make me think that both are used. Since "ein" could indicate masculine, I used "einzig" as test, and it seems to indicate that using masculine is a very poor third.



Just FYI: I can connect to LEO.



> All of this is totally unimportant, probably, but it leads to a question I have always wondered about: Who decides the gender of nouns that are new?



Probably the closest German equivalent.



> Why is it "das Email" when it is "der Brief"? Has "Mail" ever been a German word?



Vorsicht, das Email = enamel, glaze. 
an e-mail = *die* Email oder *die* E-mail (Grund: ich schätze mal, dass die Post maßgebend war).

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Vorsicht, das Email = enamel, glaze.
> an e-mail = *die* Email oder *die* E-mail (Grund: ich schätze mal, dass die Post maßgebend war).
> 
> Jana



"e-Mail" is also neuter - especially used that way in southern German areas.

You're right with "_die_ Post", Jana - there are two important factors though that are responsible for a gender of a new word.
The first one is the one you mentioned: The foreign words get the article that their German equivalents have: "die" e-Mail (because it's "die" Post), "der" Computer, Truck (because it's "der" Rechner, LKW) etc.
Another factor is the "outer appearance" of a word; e.g. the ending "-ment" is connected to neuter nouns in German (e.g. "das" Argument), so foreign words will usually become neuter in German, e.g.
"das" Statement, "das" Management, etc.

These are general tendencies only, of course - it can be different in many cases.

-MrMagoo


----------



## Heini

-Das File werde ich mir heute Nachmittag mal zu gemüte führen.
-Die File ist bei mir nicht angekommen

Welche ist die richtige Form? Beide wurden von dieselbe Person geschrieben. 

Vielen Dank


PS: von dieselbe ... oder von derselben Person ... oder was anderes?


----------



## heidita

Heini said:
			
		

> -Das File werde ich mir heute Nachmittag mal zu gemüte führen.
> -Die File ist bei mir nicht angekommen
> 
> Welche ist die richtige Form? Beide wurden von dieselbe Person geschrieben.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> PS: von dieselbe ... oder von derselben Person ... oder was anderes?


 
Von derselben ... 

Warum benutzt dein Freund nicht das schöne deutsche Wort?

Diese *Datei* ist bei mir nicht angekommen.

Wie ich schon sagte, es werden viel zu viele Englische Ausdrücke im Deutschen benutzt.


----------



## Heini

Ja, ich mag Datei auch, wenn es um Deutschsprechen geht. Aber trotzdem, die Frage steht bleiben.


----------



## heidita

Heini said:
			
		

> -Das File werde ich mir heute Nachmittag mal zu gemüte führen.
> -Die File ist bei mir nicht angekommen
> 
> Welche ist die richtige Form? Beide wurden von dieselbe Person geschrieben.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Datei werde ich mir heute Nachmittag genauer ansehen.
> Dise Datei ist bei mir nicht angekommen.
> 
> Die beiden Sätze haben eine unterschiedliche Bedeutung.


----------



## heidita

Heini said:
			
		

> Ja, ich mag Datei auch, wenn es um Deutschsprechen geht. Aber trotzdem, die Frage steht bleiben.


 
Möchtest du korrigiert werden?

Ich mag Datei auch wenn es um's Deutschsprechen geht. Aber trotzdem, die Frage bleibt stehen.


----------



## Heini

Danke schön.  Hab's notiert.


----------



## Kajjo

Es heißt "das File" im Computerdeutsch. Aber ich stimme den Vorrednern zu, dass das deutsche Wort "Datei" verwendet werden sollte.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Es heißt "das File" im Computerdeutsch. Aber ich stimme den Vorrednern zu, dass das deutsche Wort "Datei" verwendet werden sollte.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Na endlich mal einverstanden!!!!!!!!!!!! Obwohl ich von euch "jungen Húpfern" fasst immer verbessert werde.


----------



## Heini

heidita said:
			
		

> Wie ich schon sagte, es werden viel zu viele Englische Ausdrücke im Deutschen benutzt.


 
Das ist genau, worauf ich anspielen wollte.


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Es heißt "das File" im Computerdeutsch. Aber ich stimme den Vorrednern zu, dass das deutsche Wort "Datei" verwendet werden sollte.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Meinst Du Computer_fach_sprache?
Nun, da kenne ich mich nicht aus - aber umgangssprachlich sage ich "*die* File".
Ich vermute aber mundartliche Unterschiede, wie bei "die/das e-Mail".

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

Tja, MrMagoo, wie soll ich sagen, ich meinte sowohl die Computerfachsprache als auch die allgemeine Ausdrucksart von allen, die mit Computern umgehen können und mir bekannt sind. Ich habe bisher ausschließlich "das File" gehört und mein Sprachgefühl bäumt sich geradezu gegen die beiden anderen Genera auf! Ich sage übrigens "die email". 

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Ich muss beiden zustimmen. "Das File" ist insofern akzeptabel, da die meisten Wörter, die aus anderen Sprachen kommen, sächlichen Geschlechts sind (das Auto, das Café, das Set - aber der Computer, die Mastercard). "Die File" ist insofern logischer, weil es auf Deutsch eindeutig weiblichen Geschlechts ist (die Datei). Dieses Argument rechtfertigt auch das Geschlecht vom Computer (der Rechner) und der Mastercard (die Karte). 

Ich tendiere zu "die File", obwohl laut Duden "das File" _richtiger_ sein sollte.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich tendiere zu "die File", obwohl laut Duden "das File" _richtiger_ sein sollte.



Ich weiß nicht, das hört sich absolut schräg an. Zumal man dann in der Konsequenz auch sagen müsste, man lädt sich gerade _eine File_ aus dem Internet. Da sträuben sich mir aber auch die Nackenhaare.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, Flovi, ich stimme Dir zu. Ich habe NOCH NIE etwas anderes als "das File" gehört, und man lädt ja auch "ein File" herunter. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß das Genus englischer Lehnwörter durch Ableitung ähnlicher Begriffe, sondern durch ähnlichen Klang gebildet wird. Denn das deutsche Sprachgefühl ist normalerweise doch recht untrüglich, welches Genus ein Wort hat.

der Comput*er*, der Manag*er*, der Contain*er*, der Butl*er*

...und "das File" klingt einfach richtig für mich und alle sagen es so! Ich lese etliche Computerzeitschriften regelmäßig und bin noch nie über eine Ausnahme gestolpert -- und meine Nackenhaare sind bestimmt genau so empfindlich wie Deine, Flovi!

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, das hört sich absolut schräg an. Zumal man dann in der Konsequenz auch sagen müsste, man lädt sich gerade _eine File_ aus dem Internet. Da sträuben sich mir aber auch die Nackenhaare.


 
Wirklich wahr? 
Also bei mir kein bißchen  
Ich muß noch eine File runterladen und dann höre ich mir die File an!


----------



## Kajjo

Brrr... schauderhaft!


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> ...und "das File" klingt einfach richtig für mich...



Das geht wohl den meisten Menschen so und daher wird sich das auch so durchsetzen, selbst wenn es "technisch" falsch ist. Wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, schließlich sagen wir auch *das* Modem, obwohl es *der* Modem heißen müsste. Obwohl, ich könnte fast wetten, dass sich jetzt einige melden, die schon immer "der Modem" gesagt und geschrieben haben ;-)


----------



## MrMagoo

Wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher, daß das mundartliche Unterschiede sind.


Bei Google gibt's übrigens 
809 Einträge für "Die File ist" und
25100 für "Das File ist".

Außerdem
362 für "Die File war" und
456 für "Das File war".

Dazu 
5900 Einträge für "Die File wird" und
9810 für "Das File wird".

(Die Suche nach "Die File" und "Das File" alleine ist sinnlos, weil viel zu viele Wortzusammensetzungen das Resultat verfälschen")


Die feminine Form ist zwar stets in der Unterzahl, aber ich glaube, mit diesem Ergebnis kann ich mich trösten, nicht alleine mit meinem Sprachgebrauch dazustehen...


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das geht wohl den meisten Menschen so und daher wird sich das auch so durchsetzen, selbst wenn es "technisch" falsch ist. Wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, schließlich sagen wir auch *das* Modem, obwohl es *der* Modem heißen müsste. Obwohl, ich könnte fast wetten, dass sich jetzt einige melden, die schon immer "der Modem" gesagt und geschrieben haben ;-)


 
Ich sage "das Modem", "die e-Mail", "die File" und "das Nutella"


----------



## cyanista

Man kann auch weiter googeln, Jens! 

632 Einträge für "Der File ist"

219 für "Der File war" 

702 Einträge für "Der File wird" 

Das hat uns ja noch gefehlt.


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Bei Google gibt's übrigens
> 809 Einträge für "Die File ist" ...



Davon 798, die eigentlich "Die Feile ist..." schreiben wollten?


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Davon 798, die eigentlich "Die Feile ist..." schreiben wollten?


 
Bleiben immer noch elf Fälle übrig, in denen "File" feminin ist, das reicht mir voll und ganz!!


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Denn das deutsche Sprachgefühl ist normalerweise doch recht untrüglich, welches Genus ein Wort hat.


 
Das mag vielleicht oft so sein, aber nicht immer. 

Heißt es der, die oder das Konklave - der, die oder das Joghurt? 



> der Comput*er*, der Manag*er*, der Contain*er*, der Butl*er*


 
Das ist nur ein Muster. Was ist denn mit "de*n* News" passiert? Im Englischen ist es Singular! Warum ist dann nicht von "einer/einem News" die Rede?


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich sage "das Modem", "die e-Mail", "die File" und "das Nutella"


 
Ganz klar, weil:

das Gerät (Modem) - die Post (E-Mail) - die Datei (File)

ABER leider sind sich die meisten über "das" Nutella noch nicht einig. Ich sage entweder "das Nutella" oder einfacher "das Nutella-Glas".


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Man kann auch weiter googeln, Jens!
> 
> 632 Einträge für "Der File ist"
> 
> 219 für "Der File war"
> 
> 702 Einträge für "Der File wird"
> 
> Das hat uns ja noch gefehlt.


 
Das konnten sicherlich einige Leute nicht "Pfeil" schreiben.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ganz klar, weil:
> 
> das Gerät (Modem) - die Post (E-Mail) - die Datei (File)
> 
> ABER leider sind sich die meisten über "das" Nutella noch nicht einig. Ich sage entweder "das Nutella" oder einfacher "das Nutella-Glas".


 

Natürlich sind sie sich "einig" - jedenfalls im jeweiligen Dialektgebiet!!


----------



## Language Translator

What gender are words which are untranslated e.g.

"XX Plug-in für nahtloser pdf-Betrachtung und viele neue pdf-Bedienungwerkzeuge im Viewer."

I've assumed its im, but how do you tell what it should be?

The sentence above should read in English

"XX Plug-in for seemless PDF viewing and lots of new PDF manipulation tools in the Viewer"


----------



## paese

I don't know if there is a rule (I don't think so..) but often, an untranslated word is a neuter noun (=DAS [das Update, das Plugin, das T-Shirt etc.]).

"XX Plug-in for seemless PDF viewing and lots of new PDF manipulation tools in the Viewer"
"XX-Plugin für nahtlose PDF-Betrachtung und viele neue PDF-Bedienungwerkzeuge im Viewer"

"im" is correct


----------



## Language Translator

Thanks, I'll remember to use the das version if I'm unsure again


----------



## sound shift

'n Abend,

I would like to know who decides the gender of loan-words in German? Did some sort of academy decide it should be *der *Grunge, for example?


----------



## übermönch

Take a look at that site.

It mostly on how the word('s ending) sounds if a word is feminine or not, the rest is random, I wouldn't say there are definite genders in newest borrowings. Grundge could very well be _das _as well.


----------



## Hockey13

I've always wondered this myself about other languages. Aber auf Deutsch, zum Beispiel, gibt's "das Internet." Warum? Weiss ich nicht. Ich glaubte immer, dass es nur passiert ist, und die Leute dürften keine Fragen stellen.


----------



## Whodunit

I tried to explain it here. Please read Ralf's post, above mine, too.

You took a great example: "Grunge" isn't easy to explain why it is der Grunge. I can offer two different explanations:

1. The word "grunge" also means "der Dreck," der "Schmutz" (something dirty at least) in German, so it is obvious to use the male gender for "Grunge," too.

2. Styles, especially those of music, are usually male in German, because "der Stil" is already masculine: der Blues, der Rock, der Punk, der Reggea, ...

Hope it helps.


----------



## sound shift

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## Whodunit

Hockey13 said:


> I've always wondered this myself about other languages. Aber auf Deutsch, zum Beispiel, gibt's "das Internet." Warum? Weiss ich nicht. Ich glaubte immer, dass es nur passiert ist, und die Leute dürften keine Fragen stellen.


 
Das ist ganz einfach: "_Das_ Internet" hat ganz klar etwas mit dem "*Netz*" zu tun, welches _neutral_ ist.


----------



## JohnUS77

Hello all,  I was wondering if there was an article for all foreign type things, and all type of things like that.  I have read somewhere that all types of motovehicle brands stand with "der".  However, what about such things as, for example: The Nintendo,  the iPod,  the Xbox.  All of those sort of things?  Thanks again!  John


----------



## EvilWillow

That's a difficult topic.

Some people generally prefer the neuter for trade names, others think of the type of thing it represents and use the appropriate German article (_das E-Mail_ or _die E-Mail_ because it's an electronic message = _die Nachricht, die Mitteilung_).

*Beers* are neuter because it's _das Bier_. 

*Washing agents* are neuter because it's _das Waschmittel_.

*Cigarettes* are female because it's _die Zigarette_.

*Drugs* are neuter because it's _das Medikament, das Heilmittel_. However, if you refer to the individual pills or tablets, they are feminine because it's _die Pille, die Tablette_: das Aspirin (als Medikament), die Aspirin(-Tablette).

*X-Box* and *Playstation* are feminine becaus it's _die Spielkonsole_ (*); however, *GameCube* is masculine because it's _der Spielwürfel_, and *Gameboy* is masculine as well. Don't ask me about *Wii*, I have no idea. Wikipedia suggests that it's feminine and that the definite article should be omitted. 

*iPod* is masculine, so are the words _MP3-Player_, _MP3-Stick_ and _DVD-Player_.

*Chocolate bars* are mostly neuter although it's _der Schokoriegel_.

*Cars* are mostly masculine although it's _das Auto, das Fahrzeug_.


(*) How do you say that in English, by the way? The entry in my dictionary, _paddle_, sounds odd and rarely used to me in this context...


----------



## AGATHA2

Jana337 said:


> Just FYI: I can connect to LEO.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the closest German equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> Vorsicht, das Email = enamel, glaze.
> an e-mail = *die* Email oder *die* E-mail (Grund: ich schätze mal, dass die Post maßgebend war).
> 
> Jana


 
Also in Wien gibt es auch* das* e-mail (englisch ausgesprochen)


----------



## AlphaSunshine

EvilWillow said:


> *X-Box* and *Playstation* are feminine becaus it's _die Spielkonsole_ (*); however, *GameCube* is masculine because it's _der Spielwürfel_, and *Gameboy* is masculine as well. Don't ask me about *Wii*, I have no idea. Wikipedia suggests that it's feminine and that the definite article should be omitted. ...
> (*) How do you say that in English, by the way? The entry in my dictionary, _paddle_, sounds odd and rarely used to me in this context...


 
I've heard the direct cognate of that, "game console."  I would either say that or, more likely, "game system."


----------



## gaer

EvilWillow said:


> *X-Box* and *Playstation* are feminine becaus it's _die Spielkonsole_ (*); however, *GameCube* is masculine because it's _der Spielwürfel_, and *Gameboy* is masculine as well. Don't ask me about *Wii*, I have no idea. Wikipedia suggests that it's feminine and that the definite article should be omitted.


How about a "thing you hold in your hands that makes the games go". 

Honestly, I don't know! I think we (people in my family) just call them "controls". None of the definitions from LEO works.

Perhaps "game-controller".


> *Cars* are mostly masculine although it's _das Auto, das Fahrzeug_.


But _der Wagen _

My answer to the gender problem of foreign nouns: be prepared for a nightmare. 

Gaer


----------



## rjs2371

Hi all,

I am in Germany over Christmas right now, and I've just read a great book call "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod." For a great (and funny) explanation of the gender of nouns, read the chapter called "Krieg der Geschlechter."


----------



## EvilWillow

gaer said:


> But _der Wagen _


That's a good point. 



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't know! I think we (people in my family) just call them "controls". None of the definitions from LEO works.
> 
> Perhaps "game-controller".





			
				AlphaSunshine said:
			
		

> I've heard the direct cognate of that, "game console."  I would either say that or, more likely, "game system."


Thanks for your comments.



			
				rjs2371 said:
			
		

> I am in Germany over Christmas right now, and I've just read a great book call "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod." For a great (and funny) explanation of the gender of nouns, read the chapter called "Krieg der Geschlechter."


Have you read the 2nd and 3rd part too? I plan to read them sometime.


----------



## miguel.ongil

Hallo,

ich bezweifele immer, welcher Artikel soll ich bei vielen Fremdwörtern (oder Neologismus) verwenden, die üblicherweise im Deutsch benutzt werden. Die allgemeine Regel ist, dass die neutrum (das) sind... aber:

eine CD
eine Email
...
Komischerweise haben z.B. Autonamen auch unterschiedlichen Geschlechte!

Ich hatte eine Teorie, die leider nicht immer klappt: Wenn das Wort sich auf anderes deutsche Wort bezieht, übernimmt das neue Wort diese Geschlecht. Z.B: eine CD -> Compact Disc -> Disc = Platte -> eine Platte -> eine CD

Soll ich bloß der Artikel neutrum benutzen und die Ausnahmen merken? Hoffentlich hat jemand eine bessere Lösung!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Miguel


----------



## uguban

Ich fürchte, du musst den Artikel immer mitlernen. Ich weiß nicht, woher du die Regel, dass alle Fremdwörter neutrum sein sollen hast, aber mir scheint sie wenig nützlich zu sein:

DER Computer

DER Laptop

DER Beamer

Das nur zu den Anglizismen. Bei den Fremdwörtern aus dem Lateinischen oder Giechischen gibt es Regeln, z.B. -tät, -tion = feminin (die Universität, die Nation etc.).


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt auch Fremdwörter, bei denen das Geschlecht noch nicht feststeht oder zumindest nicht allgemein bekannt ist. Auch regionale Unterschiede sind möglich.

Beispiel: E-Mail - die E-Mail (meist) oder das E-Mail (zum Beispiel in Österreich)

In http://blog.antikoerperchen.de/beit...l-e-mail-wie-wird-es-richtig-geschrieben.html

wird gesagt, dass das Geschlecht oft entsprechend einer analogen deutschen Form gebildet werde. Das kann aber höchstens als Faustregel gelten. Es gilt: Die elektronische Post, also: die E-Mail. (Warum gilt aber nicht _männlich_ analog zu: der elektronische Brief?)


----------



## miguel.ongil

Hallo Uguban und Hutschi,

Total einverstanden.  aus irgendeinen Grund wird in den Sprachschulen gelehrt, dass Fendwoörter standardmäßig neutrum sind. Die Regeln von -tät, -tion, etc. sind mir auch bekannt.. Wir befrüchtet, muss ich jeden Fall einfach lernen.

Ich habe nur die Fragen gestellt, in der Hoffnung, dass man eine Erleichterung finden kann, denn die Artikeln (+Kasus) sind am schwierigsten bei Deutschlernen.. So ein Fehler gibt sofort einem Muttersprachler den Eindruck, dass man Deutsch nicht beherrscht.. (und das kotzt mich an!)

Danke euch!
miguel


----------



## Bahiano

Hutschi said:


> (...) Es gilt: Die elektronische Post, also: die E-Mail. (Warum gilt aber nicht _männlich_ analog zu: der elektronische Brief?)


...weil mail nun mal Post heßt und nicht Brief!
Man sagt aber *der* Newsletter!


----------



## Bahiano

miguel.ongil said:


> (...) Ich hatte eine Teorie, die leider nicht immer klappt: Wenn das Wort sich auf anderes deutsche Wort bezieht, übernimmt das neue Wort diese Geschlecht. Z.B: eine CD -> Compact Disc -> Disc = Platte -> eine Platte -> eine CD (...)


Deine Theorie klappt sogar sehr gut, jedenfalls was Anglizismen anbetrifft! At hoc fallen mir keine ein, bei denen es nicht so ist.
Ein paar Bsp.:
das Sideboard (board = das Brett)
das Pacecar (car = das Auto)
das T-Shirt (shirt = das Hemd)
die Power (= die Kraft/Macht)
der Server (= der Diener)
der Client (= der Kunde)
die Box (= die Schachtel)
der Roundtable (= der runde Tisch)
usw.


----------



## Sepia

uguban said:


> Ich fürchte, du musst den Artikel immer mitlernen. Ich weiß nicht, woher du die Regel, dass alle Fremdwörter neutrum sein sollen hast, aber mir scheint sie wenig nützlich zu sein:
> ...



Ich weiß auch nicht woher ER das hat, aber ich kenne ein Grammatik-Buch, das mindestens 30-40 Jahre im dänischen Schulwesen weiträumig benutzt wurde (vielleicht sogar immer noch), wo dies auch behauptet wurde. Ich habe mal versucht Statistiken über die Regeln in dem Buch auf zu stellen. Bei dieser Regel kamich so weit ich mich erinnere auf eine Trefferquote von etwa 30%. Noch schlechter schnitt das selbe Buch ab bei der These, "das gleichlautende Substantive in Dänsch und Deutsch auch gleiches Genus hätten". Da war die Trefferquote noch schlechter, obwohl es im Dänischen nur 2 Möglichkeiten gibt und zwar M/F (kombiniert) und N.

Villeicht haben die Belgier und die Dänen diese Irrtümer von einer gemeinsamen Quelle?

Jedoch bin ich auch Gegner der These man müsste das alles auswendig Lernen. Es lassen sich tatsächlich Regeln aufstellen, die aber komplexer und auch differenzierter sein müssen - wo nicht nur die die Wortendungen sondern auch die Begriffe selbst klassifiziert werden müssen. Dann ist es tatsächlich auch in der deutschen Sprache möglich Regeln auf zu stellen, wo man sagen kann, hier stimmt es immer, hier stimmt es in 80% der Fälle usw. 

Ich finde immer, dass eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsangabe die wesentlich von 1:3 abweicht, eine deutlich bessere Hilfe ist, als jemandem zu sagen, er müsse sich einfach Wahrig nehmen und die Geschlechter von allen etwa 300.000 Wörtern auswendig lernen.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass neue Wörter zuerst einen sächlichen Artikel bekommen, bevor Leute die Analogie zu einheimischen Wörtern bilden, um dann das Genus zu ändern:

das Internet (bleibt so, weil _das Netz_)
das Post in einem Forum (wird zu _der Post_, weil _der Beitrag_)
das Forum (bleibt so, weil Neutrum im Lateinischen)
das Thread (wird zu _der Thread_, weil _der Faden_)
das Auto (bleibt so, weil kurz für _das Automobil_ und _Mobil_ ist schon länger sächlich im Deutschen)

Die Regel mit dem Neutrum ist nutzlos, denn oft wird auch lieber eines der anderen beiden Genera verwendet. Hier weitere Analogiebildungen:

die Tastatur (Endung -tur ist weilich: Korrektur, Fraktur)
der Scanner (Endung -er ist männlich: Leser, Händler; Bedeutung: _der_ Leser)
die DVD (wie CD etc. = die Disk = die Scheibe)
die Siesta (weil Endung -a und im Spanischen weiblich)
das Ragout/Ragoût fin (weil im Französischen Neutrum* und _das_ Fleisch?)


*französische Neutra werden sehr häufig mit deutschen Maskulina übersetzt


----------

